# 05 nissan altima



## andrea4409 (Jun 11, 2014)

ok im alittle confused just recently my car decided to start jerking while in the drive thru and the check engine light started flashing so I drove back home while trying to accelerate it seemed like it didn't want to go. Had the mech. look at it they found nothing because for some reason it didn't throw a code. Drove it to work it did not do anything of the sort then coming home from work it started doing the jerking and the check engine light flashing.. this time while idling it almost sounded like subs in the car it sounded horrible like it was cutting out. Nobody can figure out whats wrong with the car!!!! A buddy reset the computer it hasn't done it since...but its only been a day so far! Any suggestions?


----------



## shawnchristophervaz (Dec 15, 2013)

*Reply*

Just Try the following..

1. Remove your battery cable and leave the car for 3-5 mins or so. Refit the cable and check if the problem is resolved.

2. There is a MAF ( Mass Air Flow Sensor) sensor at the air intake. Remove the connector and then start the car.. Turn it off and then re-connect the connector and start again and drive. Share the feedback.

If the issue still persists, use a OBD and check the trouble code and share the same.. i can help you out further..


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

when the light flashes there is a misfire and that code will stay. Are you due for plugs? If not, then coils are good about going bad and causing a misfire


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Could also be a bad cam position sensor or crank position sensor. I usually replace both. Nissan has a recall sensor kit which is cheaper than buying them individually. The sensors look similar but the one with the white paint dot on it is the crank sensor. Usually when you get a flashing CEL it is usually due to an ignition misfire.


----------

